# The Deadliest Shot



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, you may not think this is "ethical" but it does kill deer quicker and with less pain than double lungs or a heart shot. Don't you agree? Lets hear your opinion. Great site guys!


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

Hold up gotta get the picture fellas.


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

Come on guys, what do you guys think?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

what flavor of crayon is your favorite?


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

seafoam green.


----------



## pin cushion (Jan 1, 2007)

Ummmm , yeah fellow whatever you say


----------



## SPECIALIZED (Aug 28, 2005)

So where are you placing your shot?


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

my diagram shows an arrow directing my prefered placement.


----------



## scmelik (Nov 20, 2008)

dude you are NOT suppose to drink the bong water.


----------



## SPECIALIZED (Aug 28, 2005)

are you saying a Texas heart shot?


----------



## parker_l (Mar 21, 2007)

texas heart shot


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

no i'm saying broadside femoral artery!


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

CrossBowClimax said:


>


you give us choices of a double lung shot or a heart shot either way it will be a dead deer....but your picture shows you shooting it in the head or the heart....do you know where the lungs and the heart are located on a deer!...

by the way do you hunt with a crossbow?...


----------



## SCswitchback (Sep 3, 2008)

???


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

Femoral artery shot will work, but its a low percentage shot. Alot smaller target than the lungs, heart. If you are shooting for an artery you might as well shoot for the aorta where it comes out of the heart, atleast if you miss by a little there you hit the heart or lungs. Plus you really have to have a very good understanding of a deers anatomy to even aim at the femoral artery, poor choice in my opinion.


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

CrossBowClimax said:


>


that looks like a gut shot to me...how old are you?...


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

jms375 said:


> Femoral artery shot will work, but its a low percentage shot. Alot smaller target than the lungs, heart. If you are shooting for an artery you might as well shoot for the aorta where it comes out of the heart, atleast if you miss by a little there you hit the heart or lungs.


Amen and taking that shot deliberately places bowhunters in very poor light.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

TTT for the mods to see and D elite ya.. :bs::rip::noidea::target::ban:


----------



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

I had a ricocheted arrow hit a doe in the femoral artery this past season and she died rather quickly. However, when the arrow hit her my heart sank and I thought I had wounded deer I would be tracking with a possibility of not finding her. I was quickly grabbing another arrow to get another shot off and a clean kill. She went about twenty yards and fell over with the femoral hit. Blood everywhere. This shot was the result of an arrow that hit a small branch I could not see. I would no way ever try this shot. I feel I was lucky that the shot was fatal and am happy she died quickly but I was not happy with the placement.


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

oh please don't ban me!! I just joined, I'm simply asking a simple opinion question. No need to get all worked up.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

I`ve read some ridiculous crap on this site before, but this may beat them all. You`re saying that you would forego a target the size of a hubcap, in favor of one the size of a pencil? I`ll bet you couldn`t walk up to a dead deer, and stab it in the femoral with a knife.


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

Cocaine is a terrible drug. :tongue:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I'd let that buck walk...look at his potential...he already has a wide spread and drop tines...he lacks mass, but given the lack of a swayed back, skinny neck and big ol' ears and no pot belly, he's only 3.5 yrs old at best...no shot on that dude.


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

Doc said:


> I'd let that buck walk...look at his potential...he already has a wide spread and drop tines...he lacks mass, but given the lack of a swayed back, skinny neck and big ol' ears and no pot belly, he's only 3.5 yrs old at best...no shot on that dude.




:thumbs_up haha very good.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Your mommy needs to take your crayons away and put you in bed..........


----------



## turkinator (Feb 1, 2009)

I prefer to wait till he turns his tail directly towards me----oh wait--thats on a turkey


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

hunting170 said:


> I`ve read some ridiculous crap on this site before, but this may beat them all. You`re saying that you would forego a target the size of a hubcap, in favor of one the size of a pencil? I`ll bet you couldn`t walk up to a dead deer, and stab it in the femoral with a knife.





G20 said:


> Cocaine is a terrible drug. :tongue:





Doc said:


> I'd let that buck walk...look at his potential...he already has a wide spread and drop tines...he lacks mass, but given the lack of a swayed back, skinny neck and big ol' ears and no pot belly, he's only 3.5 yrs old at best...no shot on that dude.





BowKil said:


> Your mommy needs to take your crayons away and put you in bed..........


+1...lol!


----------



## BTBH (May 4, 2008)

G20 said:


> Cocaine is a terrible drug. :tongue:


Correction: cocaine is HELLUVA drug :darkbeer:


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

X-RINGER said:


> +1...lol!


X2 :wink: Good Stuff


----------



## Chevync20 (Jul 28, 2008)

This guy is the same one who has the rage broadheads being trash, no wonder they dont work your shooting at bone you moron.


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

BTBH said:


> Correction: cocaine is HELLUVA drug :darkbeer:



Crap, it was helluva wasnt it? Rick James!


----------



## poffjos1 (Feb 3, 2009)

SPECIALIZED said:


> So where are you placing your shot?


Yeah no kidding what is that... an ass shot?


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

poffjos1 said:


> Yeah no kidding what is that... an ass shot?


In a manner of speaking....Yes...


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*Wow!!!*

You know you can go back in time like the terminator and shoot that deers mother in the vitals, and then you can kill two deer with out taking the risk of wounding the second deer and potentially loosing it. Before your next hieroglyphic drawing I recommend you try the time travel method . Not only that you can go even further back in time and get some more art lesson from Ookla the cave painter...LOL..:wink:


----------



## HCAarchery (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL LOL LOL LOL Thats all I have.


----------



## P.Smash (Jan 8, 2009)

:crazy: You been eatin paint chips?


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

*Femoral artery*

It's just a plain old low percentage shot. You have the best chance of killing the deer faster if you put it through the chest cavity.


----------



## FDR (Dec 8, 2008)

Crossbow kid, 

Sheik dat etch-a-skitch and shows us all where u wood shoot a bears,moose, and skwerl.

Ewe drawl reelly gud! :thumbs_up:hello2::moose::set1_applaud::lightbulb:jam::icon_salut::77:


----------



## ArcheryFiend (Sep 28, 2008)

That could possibly be the dumbest thing i've ever heard


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

CrossBowClimax said:


>


You must be a real dip stick going for that shot


----------



## CARRASCO (Jul 18, 2007)

hunting170 said:


> I`ve read some ridiculous crap on this site before, but this may beat them all. You`re saying that you would forego a target the size of a hubcap, in favor of one the size of a pencil? I`ll bet you couldn`t walk up to a dead deer, and stab it in the femoral with a knife.


EXACTLY... now, do we (hunters) really want this guy to be associated with us?????????
I've always wondered where the hell the ANTIs get those pics of half butchered deer found in the woods after a slow death from terrible shots.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

badbow148 said:


> You must be a real dip stick going for that shot


The funny thing is...it's not even a femoral artery shot...looks more like a mortar round to the kidneys


----------



## uscg4good (Jan 27, 2007)

I shot my one and only hog in the femoral artery. Not on purpose of course, but there sure was a lot of blood. He fell down immediately, then found the power to get up and go about ten yards, then expiring. 

Lethal? Yes.
Possible? Yes.
Recommended? No.


----------



## pdhunter (Oct 28, 2008)

horrrible


----------



## driller86 (Dec 13, 2008)

put down the glass pipe


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

Next time, stay out of the room until the Meth is done cooking!


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks a LOT you guys, this was easily the funniest thread of '09 I've managed to catch yet. And the art was, ah, special.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

Quit drinkin' river water under the powerlines dude !!!
lungs are a big target ...an artery is what ....1/2 across at best ???
take the good ethical shot on purpose...leave the lucky artery shot to screwups and deflections cause that's all an artery shot is.....luck.


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, since there was the big "if you shot the heart you missed" thread... I guess your dead on for AT standards...:thumbs_up
Hit em in the ass..!!!!


----------



## SKYLINE (Oct 17, 2007)

Ansd now I'm thinking "why did I even bother to read this?"


----------



## tommybob (Dec 20, 2008)

CrossBowClimax said:


> oh please don't ban me!! I just joined, I'm simply asking a simple opinion question. No need to get all worked up.



This guy is the brightest bulb in the box
Tom


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

CrossBowClimax said:


> Yes, you may not think this is "ethical" but it does kill deer quicker and with less pain than double lungs or a heart shot. Don't you agree? Lets hear your opinion. Great site guys!


how do you know how much pain a deer feels? I mean how did ya figure that out? Can you communicate with them? 
ya come on here and post crap that is just not knowable and expect me to believe it? Get real take your theory and hit the woods, as for me I'll double lung em. I have done too many that way and for you to tell me it doesn't work. well your just blowing your s**t in the wind...


----------



## hunting4fun (Mar 7, 2008)

If you even think you need to post something like this and ask the dumbest question i have heard or read on here you have no business being in the woods or hunting anything. If i knew where you lived i would turn you over to the anti hunters myself. You make everyone of us look bad by even asking this question. Common sense tells you way before hand that if this is the only shot you have you dont take it. Myself and everyone else on here would pass and wait for a safe humane shot. If you are aiming for that small of an area there are so many things that can go wrong that do not allow for any error whatsoever. You my friend are a moron. I cant believe you even needed to ask this question.


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

stupid...........


----------



## hunting4fun (Mar 7, 2008)

CrossBowClimax said:


> Yes, you may not think this is "ethical" but it does kill deer quicker and with less pain than double lungs or a heart shot. Don't you agree? Lets hear your opinion. Great site guys!




I have double lunged and heart shot deer that had no idea they were even know they were hit. I have had several go less than 40 yards and stand there and look around because they had no idea what happened and then just fall over. You are still a moron.


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

hunting4fun said:


> If you even think you need to post something like this and ask the dumbest question i have heard or read on here you have no business being in the woods or hunting anything. If i knew where you lived i would turn you over to the anti hunters myself. You make everyone of us look bad by even asking this question. Common sense tells you way before hand that if this is the only shot you have you dont take it. Myself and everyone else on here would pass and wait for a safe humane shot. If you are aiming for that small of an area there are so many things that can go wrong that do not allow for any error whatsoever. You my friend are a moron. I cant believe you even needed to ask this question.


Though I agree completely,
There really isn't any reason to call this poor mislead crossbow hunter names. As unfortunate it is that a crossbow guy does post in the general archery forum, he still qualifies for help from archers helping archer, in some twisted way.
This shot is not the best shot to take. There is the information you came to recieve. Now go forth and learn some more.
Head shots are also frowned upon.
Thanks for your time....
Your pal...
Kingvjack


----------



## jeff herron (Jun 2, 2003)

CrossBowClimax said:


>


That is so funny I thought I'd post it again. HAAAAhahaha.


----------



## jeff herron (Jun 2, 2003)

CrossBowClimax said:


>


BAAAAHAAAAAhahaha.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

*...*

:no::crazy:


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

jeff herron said:


> That is so funny I thought I'd post it again. HAAAAhahaha.


Thats gonna be an avatar by the end of the day


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

The further I read into this post the harder I laugh. I got tears coming down my cheeks.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

daninmn said:


> The further I read into this post the harder I laugh. I got tears coming down my cheeks.


be careful who you tell that to
they might shoot you in an artery !!!


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

You need a new acid recipe


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Asking the placement on a "drawing" like that is stupid.
(Unless you are just joking around :wink I will take the double lung or heart over the artery anyday. Hit lung/heart area 99%, artery 1%


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

:set1_punch:


----------



## Lyanz (Jan 6, 2009)

:fencing:
:happy1:


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

The very first deer I shot I yanked the heck out of the shot. The deer was only twelve yards away and I hit him in the femoral artery. I was dang lucky. 

He only went about fifteen yards, and I have never seen a deer bleed like that.

Having said all of that, I would shoot a deer in the Lungs, heart area in any situation before "attempting" to shoo the femoral artery.

Kills them quick, but very low percentage to hit.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

OMG!!!!!! After a tough night at work, this thread is just what I needed.

:lol3: :set1_applaud: :sign10: :icon_1_lol: :set1_rolf2: :set1_rolf2: :set1_rolf2: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> be careful who you tell that to
> they might shoot you in an artery !!!


At least would would be less painful than the heart/lungs.


----------



## scmelik (Nov 20, 2008)

kingvjack said:


> Thats gonna be an avatar by the end of the day


please tell me how I can pull that off, I really want this picture as my avatar!!!!


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

next thing will be shooting a Genesis because the arrow won't go as deep as a fast bow.
let's just cut the artery with a paper airplane ....oops that would be unethical because paper cuts hurt !!:wink:


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

I think this falls under "do unto others"


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

bigrackhack said:


> i think this falls under "do unto others"


now that is funny !!!!!!


----------



## Amnesia (May 21, 2008)

If i were accurate enough to aim for a specific artery i wouldn't be shooting for the hind quarters...


----------



## Pearson_Bows (Nov 18, 2008)

I think thats a Ant Eater. Perfect brodside double lunger. :elch:


----------



## birdman (Apr 24, 2004)

I just think its wrong to take a couple hits off the pipe when your hunting..its doing stuff like that when your high (up) and thinking your super dooper bow shooting that super wide expandable( rage) will put down any deer if you can just get your release to work.. try putting it on the bow string and not you shoe string the next time..

I just think its great that AT has a place for special needs hunters so they can start a thread too...JMO


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

scmelik said:


> please tell me how I can pull that off, I really want this picture as my avatar!!!!





kingvjack said:


> Thats gonna be an avatar by the end of the day





jeff herron said:


> That is so funny I thought I'd post it again. HAAAAhahaha.


Here ya' go :thumbs_up Team "X" ..... hahaha


----------



## nllumberco (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their hilarious responses. It was a good 15 minutes of laughter.


----------



## DONNAP (May 8, 2006)

CrossBowClimax said:


>




*

Still looks like a deer's penis to me....that's gonna be one tough shot....but you are right....the pain would put him down fast.*
.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

DONNAP said:


> *
> 
> Still looks like a deer's penis to me....that's gonna be one tough shot....but you are right....the pain would put him down fast.*
> .


Just use a "Gobbler Giulotine" .....that'll do the job !!!!

if it works we'll name it "The Wiener Wopper"


----------



## mr59x (Mar 18, 2005)

CherryJu1ce said:


> It's just a plain old low percentage shot. You have the best chance of killing the deer faster if you put it through the chest cavity.


How big is the Artery???small Lungs/heart....BIG!! Its a no brainer


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Doc said:


> I'd let that buck walk...look at his potential...he already has a wide spread and drop tines...he lacks mass, but given the lack of a swayed back, skinny neck and big ol' ears and no pot belly, he's only 3.5 yrs old at best...no shot on that dude.


I gotta go with Doc on this one...


----------



## BCFrye_Kansas (Mar 5, 2007)

If hunlee had started this thread there'd be people waiting in line to say how hilarious it is.......


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow! You have some real artistic talent there:thumbs_up


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

CrossBowClimax said:


>


I think some viagra is needed.


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

FDR said:


> Crossbow kid,
> 
> Sheik dat etch-a-skitch and shows us all where u wood shoot a bears,moose, and skwerl.
> 
> Ewe drawl reelly gud! :thumbs_up:hello2::moose::set1_applaud::lightbulb:jam::icon_salut::77:




hahaha, here is your bear!


----------



## P.Smash (Jan 8, 2009)

Pearson_Bows said:


> I think thats a Ant Eater. Perfect brodside double lunger. :elch:


That's the funniest thing I seen in while, quite witty!


----------



## 12ozd (Jan 25, 2007)

CrossBowClimax said:


> hahaha, here is your bear!



your post was fine but your etch a sketch needs spell check.

Excellent thread !! Thanks for starting


----------



## scmelik (Nov 20, 2008)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> Just use a "Gobbler Giulotine" .....that'll do the job !!!!
> 
> if it works we'll name it "The Wiener Wopper"


that is awesome, that compete just made my entire day. I can die when I go home and die a happy happy man.


----------



## musky_xl (Dec 20, 2007)

Doc said:


> I'd let that buck walk...look at his potential...he already has a wide spread and drop tines...he lacks mass, but given the lack of a swayed back, skinny neck and big ol' ears and no pot belly, he's only 3.5 yrs old at best...no shot on that dude.


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! Now thats rich!!!


----------



## harleyrider (Jul 5, 2006)

Well CBC, you sure lightened my day.:thumbs_up Here's a couple :darkbeer::darkbeer: for the humor! Might want to put on a helmet because of all the fallout that'll be raining down.:wink:

HR


----------



## wildones (Mar 12, 2008)

CrossBowClimax said:


> Yes, you may not think this is "ethical" but it does kill deer quicker and with less pain than double lungs or a heart shot. Don't you agree? Lets hear your opinion. Great site guys!


take a nap and come back tomorrow


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

This thread, along with the thread about the unethical shooting of fawns has to be the funniest thread I've seen on here in some time.

:thumbs_up


----------



## P.Smash (Jan 8, 2009)

harleyrider said:


> Well CBC, you sure lightened my day.:thumbs_up Here's a couple :darkbeer::darkbeer: for the humor! Might want to put on a helmet because of all the fallout that'll be raining down.:wink:
> 
> HR


I think he wears a helmet already........because he's "special":icon_1_lol:


----------



## 12ozd (Jan 25, 2007)

Wait...Wait....Wait...

Do the skwerl...please do the skwerl


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

Dude, I hate to break it to you, but Gary Larson showed us all that spot years ago...


----------



## danceswitharrow (Jan 31, 2005)

I can't believe some of you guys took him seriously.:bs::bs:


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Where is hunlee when we need him most? :wink:


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

12ozd said:


> Wait...Wait....Wait...
> 
> Do the skwerl...please do the skwerl


Here is your skwerl!!!


----------



## stickeronce (Jan 29, 2009)

that skwerl has tites


----------



## stickeronce (Jan 29, 2009)

and nuts


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey CBC.....

have you ever had the urge to take a Sharpie to your crossbow ??

thanx for the entertainment all day
and if you _really_ ever thought about taking this shot....
AT will take the "Weiner Wopper" broadhead to YOU !!!


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

CrossBowClimax said:


> hahaha, here is your bear!


That "bere" flat out cracks me up! Thank you! :thumbs_up


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

stickeronce said:


> that skwerl has tites


no no nooo, it's his arms!


----------



## Crimefighter (Dec 11, 2005)

CrossBowClimax said:


>


What the hell is that? An Elephant Trunk?

Or a deer hung like a swayed back mule?


----------



## FDR (Dec 8, 2008)

That nee shot to da skwerl in uneffecal..../

Only gud ina kwarterin a way shots.....>


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

Crimefighter said:


> What the hell is that? An Elephant Trunk?
> 
> Or a deer hung like a swayed back mule?


The back half of a deer . . . or an ardvark.


----------



## lampasashunter (Mar 2, 2007)

I laughed so hard I had tears in my eyes...


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks like prehistoric cave art after too many puffs on the peacepipe.


----------



## Crimefighter (Dec 11, 2005)

CrossBowClimax said:


> The back half of a deer . . . or an ardvark.


Oh, OK. A tail?  

Looks like the deer might throwing out an "I surrender flag" because this guy does not have a clue as to where he should shoot me.


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

This thread has me laughing all day. Not just cause it's funny, I actually killed a deer with that shot this year. Thought it was a bad shot and I called friends to help track. The next morning I found him 30 yards away???????....It was the best bad shot I had all year......


Now them damn skwerls.....can't seem to hit them in the right spot...got that knee shot in last year and when I went to finish him with my knife he got me good with a chomp to the knuckle! Thems you really need to TX heart shot!


----------



## Larryds24 (Feb 9, 2009)

i have shot 2 nice bucks right there and believe it or not they both died faster then any other deer i have taken. and there has been a lot with a bow. last year a shot a giant 10 pointer right there. i just got into my stand and grunted and he was under me before i knew it. i was not thinking and shot while he was walking. i hit him right there and he ran 15 yards. i could not believe it. i thought i was going to watch him run right away and i blew it


----------



## BowhuntND18 (Dec 20, 2008)

haha if you are joking around this is funny sheet. But if you arent i hope to god you dont hunt near me!


----------



## lawton (Feb 1, 2009)

Im also new on here but could someone fill me in on the "if you hit the heart you missed" thread. I'm intrigued!


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

CrossBowClimax said:


>


Is the arrow pointing at his ding dong.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

This poor guy has taken a beating.....no need to call him names.


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Crimefighter said:


> What the hell is that? An Elephant Trunk?
> 
> Or a deer hung like a swayed back mule?


I have tears in my eyes. Havent laughed that hard in a long time. Having a hard time typing.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

lawton said:


> Im also new on here but could someone fill me in on the "if you hit the heart you missed" thread. I'm intrigued!


Basically that one was saying that if you hit the heart then you missed the lung shot you should of been aiming at because you aimed too low to begin with and should not be aiming at the heart anyway :doh:

BUT.... as we all know and have seen when deer hear the release of the string their first instinct "usually" is to duck and you miss over the top of them, BUT.. if you originally aim at the heart and the deer ducks then you just got the lungs which is good....OR if it does'nt move and you get a heart shot that is good too.

This is what I got out of it....


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry, I had to change my avatar


----------



## nllumberco (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## MattMag07 (Feb 3, 2009)

this guys is a ******


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

After reading every post in this thread, I have two things to say to 90% of the posters, and the other 10% know who you are........:tongue:

1. Spit the hook....
2. Don`t feed the troll......


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

Crack kills.


----------



## 12ozd (Jan 25, 2007)

QUOTE=CrossBowClimax;1053845609]Here is your skwerl!!! 








[/QUOTE]




Awesome....you are freaking hilarious !

:set1_rolf2::icon_1_lol::laugh:[


----------



## Mathews LD (Jan 3, 2006)

jds-1 said:


> Basically that one was saying that if you hit the heart then you missed the lung shot you should of been aiming at because you aimed too low to begin with and should not be aiming at the heart anyway :doh:
> 
> BUT.... as we all know and have seen when deer hear the release of the string their first instinct "usually" is to duck and you miss over the top of them, BUT.. if you originally aim at the heart and the deer ducks then you just got the lungs which is good....OR if it does'nt move and you get a heart shot that is good too.
> 
> This is what I got out of it....


This works most of the time But the heart and lungs are right next to each other and I f you hit one you should hit the other. Unless it is a very low shot.
The aiming low thing is not always the easiest thing to do either.


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT for more of this


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB (Feb 13, 2006)

You could ruin alot of meat with that shot.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

scmelik said:


> dude you are NOT suppose to drink the bong water.


I'm in pain from laughing... this is the best thread I've read in forever.

:beer:


----------



## Elitegirl (Jun 18, 2008)

*Hoody123 Meltdown*

I just witnessed a complete meltdown as Hoody123 read this thread. He laughed so hard that his computer fell off his lap!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Without doubt the funniest thread I have read on ANY board on the internet... I had to put my laptop down and walk away for fear of asphyxiation by laughter. Thanks!

But, my laughter woke up my daughter  (Still well worth it!)


----------



## kennisondan (Jul 12, 2008)

if it was a serious question : please check out more high percentage shots .. we need an ethical bowhunting membership at all times... 
if this was a joke, you stirred up the tribe, surely... 
if you are an anti hunter ... 
you did not fool us, and we know who and where you are... 
the sounds you will shortly hear will be the final sounds before the torture and mutilation begin, and before your death finally ends the agony of your new, so called existence... 
just kidding.. 
not ... 
yes..
dk


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

STILL LAUGHING!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

CrossBowClimax said:


>


Soooo...where is the heart on the anteater in your drawing...or is it an elephant?


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

Theelkhunter said:


> STILL LAUGHING!!!:thumbs_up


I like your avatar!


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

hoody123 said:


> Without doubt the funniest thread I have read on ANY board on the internet... (Still well worth it!)


hoody, I said that two pages back, and IT'S TRUE!!!


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

radtuck said:


> I like your avatar!


Thanks, its a crossbowclimax special edition avatar.


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

Is this your bow?


----------



## cmjttco (Aug 29, 2008)

*Deadliest shot...........*

We recently created a member opening in our club after some moron took a shot similar to the one you so artfully display.
The buck "was gonna get away"...............
After we filled out a police report, the aforementioned ex-member actually discovered that he had only dropped his wallet and hit his head, rather than being mugged by the buck.

Seriously crossclimax, we need INTELLIGENT representation of our sport.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

*Courtesy Targets*

CrossBowClimax, hopefully you don't mind me scamming your art for the benefit of all... here are the new indoor competition Dere, Bere, and Skwerl targets. Practice up, y'all, if you dare! (Skwerl 3-spot included for advanced indoor acorn shot practice)


----------



## huntrjm (Nov 18, 2007)

Have you been with Michael Phelps lately?


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

radtuck said:


> Soooo...where is the heart on the anteater in your drawing...or is it an elephant?


this is the funniest thread ever...i'm crying...I thought this was a joke at first but this dude did this on purpose...Good job whoever the artist is we needed a good laugh. Lets keep this thread going.


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Gary K said:


> CrossBowClimax, hopefully you don't mind me scamming your art for the benefit of all... here are the new indoor competition Dere, Bere, and Skwerl targets. Practice up, y'all, if you dare! (Skwerl 3-spot included for advanced indoor acorn shot practice)


In tears.........Again. This is way to funny!!!


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

PassYoungBucks said:


> this is the funniest thread ever...i'm crying...I thought this was a joke at first but this dude did this on purpose...Good job whoever the artist is we needed a good laugh. Lets keep this thread going.


The funny part of it is that the original poster did the art work also. Tears!!!


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

*more*

lets see some more ideas on deadly shots


----------



## 2 blue ducks (Sep 9, 2006)

MAYBE HE LIVES CLOSE TO POWER LINES .............HUGE POWER LINES:wacko::crazy:


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

I went home yesterday and moved the 11 rings on all my 3D targets
figured I better practice this shot if this is what it takes to kill a deer:wink:


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

hahaha i'm glad you guys finally didn't take this as a serious post. Good to see most have a good sense of humor. Oh, and I have more artwork on the way! Glad to give you all a good laugh!


----------



## hunting4fun (Mar 7, 2008)

*omg*



MOPARLVR4406 said:


> Just use a "Gobbler Giulotine" .....that'll do the job !!!!
> 
> if it works we'll name it "The Wiener Wopper"



I was really pissed at the original poster. But the rest of you guys are great. It thought this post got deleted and couldnt find it. But here it is. 


The weinie whopper just made spit orange juice all over my new laptop and myself. Drop the laptop off the table, knock my plate of food to the floor and then i stepped on the fork which hurt like hell. But to read weinie whopper was worth it.


----------



## Dutchvb2 (Oct 19, 2005)

Either shot is fatal so it doesn't matter. I like the double lung myself for the bigger target area.


----------



## 12ozd (Jan 25, 2007)

TTT 
for my new avatar.:clap:
:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Spiker (Oct 25, 2004)

CrossBowClimax said:


> hahaha i'm glad you guys finally didn't take this as a serious post. Good to see most have a good sense of humor. Oh, and I have more artwork on the way! Glad to give you all a good laugh!


Welcome to Archery Talk, and thanks for the laugh:thumbs_up


----------



## Birddogg_22 (Oct 29, 2008)

This thread is hillarious I cried when I read it! It made my day thanks for the pick me up!


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

bigrackHack said:


> I think this falls under "do unto others"


Crossbow's an ok artist, but don't take away from Hack.

He's still the best on AT.

He's been doing this a long time. :tongue:


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Theelkhunter said:


> I have tears in my eyes. Havent laughed that hard in a long time. Having a hard time typing.


this is by far the funniest thread I have read!! thanks for the laugh CBC!:thumbs_up:darkbeer: Love the BERE picture!!


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Looks like the banned member "Poop and Young" is back....

Ignore him...


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

bigrackHack said:


>





Lonestar63 said:


> Crossbow's an ok artist, but don't take away from Hack.
> 
> He's still the best on AT.
> 
> He's been doing this a long time. :tongue:



Hack has been doing *that* for a long time? That answers a lot of questions. :darkbeer:


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

willie said:


> Looks like the banned member "Poop and Young" is back....
> 
> Ignore him...


PM'd ya.


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

scrapejuice said:


> this is by far the funniest thread I have read!! thanks for the laugh CBC!:thumbs_up:darkbeer: Love the BERE picture!!


Thank you! and your welcome!


----------



## SBbowhunter (Feb 10, 2009)

nllumberco said:


>



:icon_1_lol: that shirt if freakin hilarious! 

Where can I find one?


----------



## Sterling (Feb 14, 2004)

CrossBowClimax said:


>


I still think it is a masked elephant, like Zorro. So that would be a lung shot.


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

*Will this shot work.........*

on dangerous big game?


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

*Owel*


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

paintedman said:


> on dangerous big game?


Better leave the art to the pro's.


----------



## 12ozd (Jan 25, 2007)

CrossBowClimax said:


>



Ya fergot the red exs


----------



## buckpro85 (Jul 11, 2007)

*..*

i have tears in my eyes reading this thing im laughing so hard.. the boss keeps looking at me!


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

CrossBowClimax said:


> Better leave the art to the pro's.


Artists.... So touchy! :wink:


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

ttt for the best thread on here.


----------



## Pearson_Bows (Nov 18, 2008)

5 bucks says he a booger eater.....:lie:


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

12ozd said:


> Ya fergot the red exs





CrossBowClimax said:


>


yeah, where are you supposed to shoot the owel?


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

CrossBowClimax said:


> hahaha i'm glad you guys finally didn't take this as a serious post. Good to see most have a good sense of humor. Oh, and I have more artwork on the way! Glad to give you all a good laugh!


Don't go acting like you weren't serious about those shots! BTW post a picture of your Genesis bow.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

I've been sick for a couple of days, and I just caught this thread......too funny. I'm waiting on more artwork....how about where do you shoot the wabbits? Man, some of you guys ever heard the term hook, line and sinker?


----------



## RMac (Feb 4, 2005)

Seeing those animals he draws is the reason I carry a side arm in the woods.:uzi:


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

Timber Hawk said:


> Don't go acting like you weren't serious about those shots! BTW post a picture of your Genesis bow.


hahahahahahaa that's the funniest thing on this thread now. Are you serious?? Yeah, I purposely aim for a string of blood. Weopon. 


Oh, and I shoot a Hoyt Ultra-Mag.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks guys,this is some seriously funny stuff.


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

*Art Requests!*



huntin_addict said:


> ......too funny. I'm waiting on more artwork....how about where do you shoot the wabbits? ....


Oooh, can we make art requests????? How about terky, fesant, or heaven forbid, a bevur?! Kinda like the skwerl drawing only with bigger "arms"!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

I love it!!!


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

your right it's not ethical... a good gut shot is fatal too, 
don't confuse ethics and a "killing" shot.... lots of places you can kill them I haven't had a double lung hit go beyound 45 yards yet, so how much faster could a femoral hit be? he still has to pump out, 1 femoral or two lungs? what a delima!

My dad once shot a deer's (both) front legs off at the knee with one shot from a 30-30 on purpose ... walked over to it and put a round in it's head... I suppose thats ethical too... I mean after all it worked!!!
theres gotta be a line.....


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

CrossBowClimax said:


>


_*Unethical Shot Placement !!!*_


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

CrossBowClimax said:


>


Man that wabbit looks MEAN!!!!


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

scrapejuice said:


> Man that wabbit looks MEAN!!!!


Must be named Bugsy.


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

Femoral Artery - Deadlyist Shot?

Yep. When hit.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Rathbuck said:


> Dude, I hate to break it to you, but Gary Larson showed us all that spot years ago...


lmao!!!


----------



## luke27 (Mar 14, 2006)

CrossBowClimax said:


> Yes, you may not think this is "ethical" but it does kill deer quicker and with less pain than double lungs or a heart shot. Don't you agree? Lets hear your opinion. Great site guys!



How do you know it is more painless? Have you ever been shot in the femoral artery? I also disagree I have shot several deer in the lungs that dropped within 40 yards I had one never move stood there for a few secs and dropped. I know the femoral artery is a very quick death but I think you are an idiot if you try to shoot a deer there on purpose. If I were you I would pull this post it is just showing your stupidity!


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

Everyone sure tore this eager beagle up. 

The artwork is classic stuff.


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

Anyone seen Hunlee?


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

luke27 said:


> How do you know it is more painless? Have you ever been shot in the femoral artery? I also disagree I have shot several deer in the lungs that dropped within 40 yards I had one never move stood there for a few secs and dropped. I know the femoral artery is a very quick death but I think you are an idiot if you try to shoot a deer there on purpose. If I were you I would pull this post it is just showing your stupidity!


theres another hook set deep in the side of the jaw. Buried the barb!!


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

scrapejuice said:


> Man that wabbit looks MEAN!!!!




This thread continues to crack me up...


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

luke27 said:


> How do you know it is more painless? Have you ever been shot in the femoral artery? I also disagree I have shot several deer in the lungs that dropped within 40 yards I had one never move stood there for a few secs and dropped. I know the femoral artery is a very quick death but I think you are an idiot if you try to shoot a deer there on purpose. If I were you I would pull this post it is just showing your stupidity!


You must like big shiny hooks don't you?


----------



## nativepride (Sep 22, 2007)

stupid or not everyone is getting a good laugh out of it. crossbow climax I am going to canada to hunt the big mouse can you show me were to shoot that?


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

i think nativepride is saying a mewse.


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

cmjttco said:


> We recently created a member opening in our club after some moron took a shot similar to the one you so artfully display.
> The buck "was gonna get away"...............
> After we filled out a police report, the aforementioned ex-member actually discovered that he had only dropped his wallet and hit his head, rather than being mugged by the buck.
> 
> Seriously crossclimax, we need INTELLIGENT representation of our sport.


Lighten up Francis!

Crossbow - Some seriously funny stuff here! :thumbs_up


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

I don't know whats funnier,

the thread, 

the pictures, 

or the people on here getting all knotted up thinking this is serious!!!!!


----------



## CashMoneyRugby (Feb 3, 2009)

First I'm going to buy you a coloring book....


Tressa


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

CashMoneyRugby said:


> First I'm going to buy you a coloring book....
> 
> 
> Tressa


I would appreciate that.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Gary K said:


> Oooh, can we make art requests????? How about terky, fesant, or heaven forbid, a bevur?! Kinda like the skwerl drawing only with bigger "arms"!


Apparently requests are taken, and uh....be careful about that "beaver" request....


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

huntin_addict said:


> Apparently requests are taken, and uh....be careful about that "beaver" request....


theres a lot of wisdom in the last part of that quote!!!:wink:


----------



## turkinator (Feb 1, 2009)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> _*Unethical Shot Placement !!!*_


This is where you thump him, of course a good power thump to the hind quarter will probally do him in!


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

*sticking with the theme......*

:thumbs_up


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

I feel like i'm in a shrinks office with blob cards flashing in front of me. "What do you see???"


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

j3dgu said:


> I feel like i'm in a shrinks office with blob cards flashing in front of me. "What do you see???"


And....how does _that_ make you feel ?????
I think there is a deeper meaning here......
Would you care to continue ????
(in my best Carl Sagan voice)


----------



## Spiker (Oct 25, 2004)

I just needed a good laugh this morning, so I read this thread again:thumbs_up :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Will K (Aug 16, 2005)

*Oh... My... God*

To... Much... Laughter...

Belly... hurts...

Tears...

...


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

T-Rex!


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Please, put the arrows down and step away from bow.
I'm crying from laughing so hard. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

CrossBowClimax said:


> T-Rex!


old T-rex looks to be in a lot of pain???


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

scrapejuice said:


> old T-rex looks to be in a lot of pain???


you would be to if you were fossilized _and_ someone shot you in the ankle


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> you would be to if you were fossilized _and_ someone shot you in the ankle


Femoral! LOL


----------



## Will K (Aug 16, 2005)

*Make it stop*

Make it stop... Make it stop... Make it stop...

Ahhhhhh, ha ha ha ha ha 

:tongue:


----------



## lampasashunter (Mar 2, 2007)

CrossBowClimax said:


>


head shots have been determined to be unethical around here...you could be banned for that...although still quite funny


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

CrossBowClimax said:


> T-Rex!





scrapejuice said:


> old T-rex looks to be in a lot of pain???


T-Rex...? or mad Skwerl with an underbite looking for his missing acorns? He's just angry someone stole his nuts.

Isn't the femoral artery a bit higher than that?


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Gary K said:


> T-Rex...? or mad Skwerl with an underbite looking for his missing acorns? He's just angry someone stole his nuts.
> 
> Isn't the femoral artery a bit higher than that?


The physiology of the T-Rex is slightly different than your average mammal. The deadly spot is close to the ankle!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

hoody123 said:


> The physiology of the T-Rex is slightly different than your average mammal. The deadly spot is close to the ankle!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


thank you. an intelligent individual on the dinosaur anatomy.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

hoody123 said:


> The physiology of the T-Rex is slightly different than your average mammal. The deadly spot is close to the ankle!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


Uhhhhhh.....
*Most* reptiles are _just a bit_ different in anatomy than mammals


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

This thread is hilarious!!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

paintedman said:


> :thumbs_up


Now that's good. lol


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

hoody123 said:


> The physiology of the T-Rex is slightly different than your average mammal. The deadly spot is close to the ankle!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


Time for a new broadhead then... maybe NAP could design the "cankle-inator".

:beer:


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

OK old crayola genius, how about arrow placement on a wolverine, perhaps a badger, and for good measure, a buckeye.......


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

CrossBowClimax said:


>


Hmmm....


----------



## Rkhunter01 (Jan 29, 2007)

did you eat paint chips as a kid?


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

Rkhunter01 said:


> did you eat paint chips as a kid?


The light blue paint chips were the best... yummy, especially crumbled over vanilla ice cream. Took awhile to dig down through the dozen or so other layers of paint, but it was worth it!

Why do you ask?


----------



## Tom_in_CT (Mar 11, 2008)

Theelkhunter said:


> I have tears in my eyes. Havent laughed that hard in a long time. Having a hard time typing.


+1 :icon_1_lol:


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

Great POSTS:jaw:


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> And....how does _that_ make you feel ?????
> I think there is a deeper meaning here......
> Would you care to continue ????
> (in my best Carl Sagan voice)


Aside from the deer rape picture, I am feeling the off season Blues.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

I fyou could pull up and hit a vertical pencil @ 20 every time then maybee but you have to consider this is a moving animal poor choice and make bow hunters look reel bad.


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

j3dgu said:


> I feel like i'm in a shrinks office with blob cards flashing in front of me. "What do you see???"


That just might be thei quote of the day.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

popestev said:


> I fyou could pull up and hit a vertical pencil @ 20 every time then maybee but you have to consider this is a moving animal poor choice and make bow hunters look reel bad.


watch your bobber there CBC, I think your getting a bite!:darkbeer:


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

scrapejuice said:


> watch your bobber there CBC, I think your getting a bite!:darkbeer:


Well, I think CBC had posted an honest question at first, but quickly changed tune after realizing the absurdity of it... it has evolved into an entertaining diversion, and CBC has been a great sport about it!

Threads like this are a good reason to read/scan all the pages before responding, cuz the fish wiggling that bobber probably wouldn't have bit if he had!

Warp Speed!!!

:ninja:


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

Gary K said:


> Well, I think CBC had posted an honest question at first, but quickly changed tune after realizing the absurdity of it... it has evolved into an entertaining diversion, and CBC has been a great sport about it!
> 
> Threads like this are a good reason to read/scan all the pages before responding, cuz the fish wiggling that bobber probably wouldn't have bit if he had!
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## NockHead/TX (Jan 15, 2009)

:set1_rolf2:


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

*Bigfoooooooooooot!*










He does exist!!!!


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Bump for the ones who didnt get to enjoy this.:darkbeer:


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

CrossBowClimax said:


> He does exist!!!!


This guy ALMOST got a shot at him....he ran when he raised up his bow...if he was at full draw when he came around those trees he might have had him.......HE'S USING A FOB TOO! Nice!:darkbeer:


----------



## hagar (Sep 16, 2005)

rotflmao,this is too funny

chest hurts

tear all over face

wife looking at me funny


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Only on A/T, you could'nt find chit like this on any other forum.


----------



## Octabird (Feb 20, 2009)

I think you have a better chance of knifing a deer to death, than attempting that shot!!!
Just stick to heart/lung area and it'll go down!!
YOU HAVE TOO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS!! PLUS TAKE AN ART CLASS, MY 4 YEAR OLD DRAWS BETTER THAN THAT!


----------



## huntrjm (Nov 18, 2007)

Didn't re-read this whole thread but did anyone request a dinosaur. Would love to see a drawing of a dinosaur with kill zones. Crossbow?


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

huntrjm said:


> Didn't re-read this whole thread but did anyone request a dinosaur. Would love to see a drawing of a dinosaur with kill zones. Crossbow?


You apparently missed post 208, the T-Rex drawing, and followons...

:darkbeer:


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

Octabird said:


> I think you have a better chance of knifing a deer to death, than attempting that shot!!!
> Just stick to heart/lung area and it'll go down!!
> YOU HAVE TOO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS!! PLUS TAKE AN ART CLASS, MY 4 YEAR OLD DRAWS BETTER THAN THAT!


your a weapon.


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

In DA NECK baby!!!


best shot there is!!

they go right down!

Jon


----------



## Northern B. H. (Feb 10, 2009)

You should consider finding someone in your area that teaches the International Bowhunter Education Program and signing up for a course.


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

CBC, seems as though your bait is still wiggling!.......:wink:


----------



## Sterling (Feb 14, 2004)

CrossBowClimax said:


> Here is your skwerl!!!


Does that "Skwerl" have boobs??? LOL:RockOn:


----------



## SunRiverMan (May 30, 2007)

I would never take this shot on purpose. Last season I shot a doe that moved right when I shot. The deer took five steps, then died. That said, I do not think it would be ethical to shoot them in the butt every time. SRM


----------



## songmanscott (Feb 22, 2009)

*I have taken that shot*

I have taken that shot - hit the femoral Artery. The Buck went 10 yards and plopped over dead.

I have hit other deer with the following - Liver / Lung, Both Lungs, 1 Lung / Heart, and Spine.

In order -

Spine - 
Femoral artery - 

Others - 50 to 125 yards trailed

Bear - 1 lung / Heart 75 yrds trailed...

There you have it - 

What would I take -- Double lung every time - sighted a tad low -

That artery shot requires a LARGE cutting surface - most modern day broad heads do not give that...

The END!


----------



## abps1 (Feb 11, 2006)

One of the funniest threads in a while


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

pretty easy to pick out the poster's that only read the original post!!!

its like fish biting a bare hook!:wink:


----------



## jealous143 (Aug 8, 2007)

almost every arrow that hits an animal somewhere with some promise will eventually kill them... its up to you to be a good enough tracker to find it. I have hit animals in the heart, nuck, lungs, liver, Femoral artery (aka the luck of the ***** shot), and the kester hole. the head and through chest I have not tried and probably wont. I have been told and have seen first hand that a front chest cavity will cause tremendous damage if it sinks in. It will ususally make quick work of an animal too. The problem is that without an exit hole, blood tracking hard and you usually need to follow tracks and instincts. I dont recomend anything but the lungs or the heart. The others are just low percentage shots. Furthermore, animals will just run for longer and make it harder to recover them. I keep the liver and neck for those OOPS shots that work out and I will be for first to tell you that I have a great deal of arrow luck.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

What were you just sayin' there Scrapejuice? That bobber is wigglin' again!


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

more like a bait pile for deer now. Just keep coming back for more. Weapons.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

this is like fishing for little bluegill. You catch one, take it off the hook, throw it back in, cast your line back out, and the same fish grabs the bait again. 

This aint' even sporting!!

And to think some of the poster's are claiming that the OP'er is not real "sharp"!:zip:


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

Had an icky day at work... reread some of these... humor level has reset to normal again!

:darkbeer:


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

Guess who's back!!!


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

OMG! Let the fun begin. He's back. Time to have some more fun!


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

CrossBowClimax said:


> Guess who's back!!!


More art! More art!


----------



## Oregonian (Mar 4, 2009)

Give the kid a break.

Try looking at this chart and marking your shot position.


----------



## Oregonian (Mar 4, 2009)

Hahahaha


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

CrossBowClimax said:


> Guess who's back!!!


How bout a little seasonal shot placement artwork??

Hw bout a "turr-kee"?, you know, strictly for educational purposes.:wink:


----------



## jmast (Nov 30, 2007)

*funny*

I hope this thread never dies!!:banana:


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

I think he is teasing us.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

Jokers! Gotta lovem'


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Hoyt Havoc said:


> Jokers! Gotta lovem'
> View attachment 547985


Heh reminds me of this:


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

*I just had to reread this whole post*

Took me 15 minutes or so but gah was it worth it. I now have tears in my eyes from laughter you guys are quite the comedians.


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

oh don't you guys worry. I will have a turr ke up soon!


----------



## passthru11 (Mar 7, 2007)

To answer your question, it is a very poor shot. the chances you can actually aim and hit the femoral artery is real low. Stick with the large vital area, youll be much more pleased


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

CrossBowClimax said:


>




If your comfortable w/ the shot take it , dang nice detailed drawing by the way. LOL ! 


Crazy Wolf


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

passthru11 said:


> To answer your question, it is a very poor shot. the chances you can actually aim and hit the femoral artery is real low. Stick with the large vital area, youll be much more pleased


I will have to disagree you on this. I once took a femoral artery shot at 191 yards. My arrow bounced off of 3 trees and went back through the artery again. If your cant hit the femoral artery, than you need to quit hunting. J/k/Lol


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## Akhutr (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey CBC,

I got an old sow brown bear that hangs around my favorite fishing hole every summer. I'd be happy to film your followup of her while your perfecting your shot. This year could be particularly entertaining. Her cubs will be good sized as they'll be 2 years old and big enough to keep things interesting.

P.S. If you decide to take me up on my offer, please PM next of kin notification info (with pics).

:darkbeer:


----------



## GWSmith (Feb 12, 2005)

CrossBowClimax said:


> T-Rex!





scrapejuice said:


> old T-rex looks to be in a lot of pain???





MOPARLVR4406 said:


> you would be to if you were fossilized _and_ someone shot you in the ankle


The Barney target after reading the above made me lose it...:first: Definitely gets my Vote for the best thread!


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

Akhutr said:


> Hey CBC,
> 
> I got an old sow brown bear that hangs around my favorite fishing hole every summer. I'd be happy to film your followup of her while your perfecting your shot. ...
> :darkbeer:


Hook, line, and sinker. Heck, probably the rod and reel too! 

:darkbeer:


----------



## coues (Sep 24, 2003)

:icon_joker:
Nice one CBC. At first I thought you had been playing with lawn darts on the trampoline.


----------



## Akhutr (Jan 22, 2007)

Gary K said:


> Hook, line, and sinker. Heck, probably the rod and reel too!
> 
> :darkbeer:


I do love a good rod and reel.
I personally like the femoral artery shot for brown bear. It keeps the hunt interesting.
A few years back there was a guy I worked with that was always asking me about brown/grizzly bears. I told him we always shot them in the butt with a .410 first to make the hunt more exciting especially near dark.
He bought it and told everyone I worked with. Had some fun with that one too.


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

Akhutr said:


> I do love a good rod and reel.
> I personally like the femoral artery shot for brown bear. It keeps the hunt interesting.
> A few years back there was a guy I worked with that was always asking me about brown/grizzly bears. I told him we always shot them in the butt with a .410 first to make the hunt more exciting especially near dark.
> He bought it and told everyone I worked with. Had some fun with that one too.



Too funny.


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ive said this on here before and this thread applies to it also, That was the best 10 wasted minutes of my life while reading this


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

new pictures coming tomorrow!!


----------



## FLwombat (Dec 2, 2008)

*Why are you guys even giving him knowledgable answers? It's not at all funny, this site doesn't need this stupidity. Honestly do you have nothing better to do with your time than make a jackazz of yourself? People that think there hilarious make me ukey:*


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

*Hurry*

I need the Tuuuur-keee drawing quick, so I can show my little brother where to stick his gobbler in the morning, since he lost the one he shot today. I told him to " aim for the FEMORAL ":shade:


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

FLwombat said:


> *Why are you guys even giving him knowledgable answers? It's not at all funny, this site doesn't need this stupidity. Honestly do you have nothing better to do with your time than make a jackazz of yourself? People that think there hilarious make me ukey:*


How do you get your print bold like that? BTW: you should try shooting for the FEMORAL, The New York Conservation Department recommends it. So do I. Anyone else?:madgrin:


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

CrossBowClimax said:


>


OOOOh! The knee capper. Love that shot!


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

Red Fletch said:


> OOOOh! The knee capper. Love that shot!


:icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

FLwombat said:


> *Why are you guys even giving him knowledgable answers? It's not at all funny, this site doesn't need this stupidity. Honestly do you have nothing better to do with your time than make a jackazz of yourself? People that think there hilarious make me ukey:*


Aww, it's not so bad. I got this advice on another thread. Maybe it will be useful to you:



FLwombat said:


> * if your not happy with the way it is their are plenty of other forums that would gladly except your expertice.*


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Red Fletch said:


> OOOOh! The knee capper. Love that shot!


yeah baby!!, there it is right there!! Get em' there and they can't RUN away. They just run in circles!!!!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

FLwombat said:


> *Why are you guys even giving him knowledgable answers? It's not at all funny, this site doesn't need this stupidity. Honestly do you have nothing better to do with your time than make a jackazz of yourself? People that think there hilarious make me ukey:*


Why you so bitter and getting mad at silly stuff??


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

scrapejuice said:


> Why you so bitter and getting mad at silly stuff??


Because he is an upstanding citizen that cleans up highways, donates blood, is deontological thinker, uses his turn signal every time, picks up his trash, and NEVER LAUGHS AT A JOKE! 


Lighten up brother!


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

CrossBowClimax said:


>


Wow! I was expecting a hand-trace ter kee. Very nice! So is that above or below the knee? Birds are related to dinosaurs, so maybe it's close to the cankle like with T-Rex?


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

*Purrrfic*



CrossBowClimax said:


>


Showed my little brother where to stik 'em, hope he's got it now.


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

Just above the spurs....got it!


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

bowtech_john said:


> How do you get your print bold like that? BTW: you should try shooting for the FEMORAL, The New York Conservation Department recommends it. So do I. Anyone else?:madgrin:


Maybe that's why the Conservation Dept. was replaced with the Dept. of Environmental Conservation in 1970, they were giving out bad info. Times sure have changed; of course you were lucky to even see a deer in the sixties, I guess you had to take any shot you got.:tongue:


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

PassYoungBucks said:


> Just above the spurs....got it!


At a second look it might be a spur shot for the quickest kill. I hear the bleed like a b*&%H when you clip them clean off.


----------



## jmast (Nov 30, 2007)

FLwombat said:


> *Why are you guys even giving him knowledgable answers? It's not at all funny, this site doesn't need this stupidity. Honestly do you have nothing better to do with your time than make a jackazz of yourself? People that think there hilarious make me ukey:*


 
how is this not funny!
if i need a good chuckle i just look up the deadliest shot the pics are awesome!


----------



## SupBrah (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the avatar


Can you make me one of a hog please?


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

bigrackHack said:


> Aww, it's not so bad. I got this advice on another thread. Maybe it will be useful to you:


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

Holy crap that is funny, I have not laughed that hard in years. Where is the elc picture?


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

Can't do an elk. 


Anyone have any exotic animal requests?


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

CrossBowClimax said:


> Anyone have any exotic animal requests?


How about that bee-vur? (I dare anyone to suggest anything more "exotic"!)

Then again, my youngest daughter has a collection of MyLittlePonies, and the unicorn is rather spunky... Hunter Dan might be interested in knowing where to place a unicorn shot.

Or maybe you could show us where to poke a tye-grrrrr? 

:darkbeer:


----------



## swmthunter (Feb 12, 2009)

i know a guy who sat twenty yards from a huge mulie for almost a day, deer never moved, as it neared dark the only shot he had was rear end femoral artery, got lucky and hit it, deer down within a hundred, not saying i would do it but it does work


----------



## NorthernMN (Aug 19, 2005)

This thread remind me of the good old times with Poopen. A leg shot is all well and good but there is nothing better than a well executed neck shot.

Rest in peace Poopen.

Thanks for a good laugh CrossBowClimax.


----------



## Akhutr (Jan 22, 2007)

CrossBowClimax said:


> Can't do an elk.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any exotic animal requests?



How about a Woolvureen?

Had a friend recently tell me he was going to shoot a bear in the spring. 
Of course I had to ask him where the springs were on a bear.

Maybe you could show us. Do they have coil or leaf springs?


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Akhutr said:


> How about a Woolvureen?
> 
> Had a friend recently tell me he was going to shoot a bear in the spring.
> Of course I had to ask him where the springs were on a bear.
> ...


My guess is that the bears from the hardwoods forests have leaf springs.


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

Gonna be going to Africa in the next few years so I can use some help on proper placement for a kill shot an a Jerr-aft! Please help CBC!


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

oh weapons, come heether!


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Come on dude, do the elc. We need shot placement on an elc.:teeth:


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> Just use a "Gobbler Giulotine" .....that'll do the job !!!!
> 
> if it works we'll name it "The Wiener Wopper"


HAHAHA thats just great man!!this thread is jokes:darkbeer:


----------



## Acts 10:13 (Aug 9, 2008)

I just wanna say that I can't believe the ignorance on shot placement you've displayed on some of these animals. You should be ashamed to call yourself a hunter. It's people like you Crossbowclimax and the rest of you that have laughed at these horrific displays of poor sportmanship that give true hunters like myself a bad name. Everyone knows that the heart/lung shot is the only ethical shot on a deer. And for your information, we trailed the last T-Rex I shot in the ankle for 3 days and never found him. It doesn't work. You have to aim for the frank and beans on a T-Rex...everybody knows this...
















JUST KIDDING! Man, I almost peed my pants when I saw the squirrel with the arms that looked like saggy, old lady female parts. That was absolutely hilarious! I just can't believe that some guys on here actually took you seriously when you started this post WITH A CRAPPY CRAYON DRAWING OF A DEER !!! Seriously guys...catch a clue and relax a little.


----------



## Horizontal Hunt (Mar 23, 2007)

Red Fletch said:


> OOOOh! The knee capper. Love that shot!


Must be a turkey that got behind in his payments to the Mob.:teeth:

Bob


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

*Ok, I'll play....*

Here's my Liger, half loin half tiger....It's got special powers of mythical proportions. Can not be killed....PETA-nuts is his favorite food.


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

*Trail cam pic....*

Trail cam pic of Liger


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Blood_Trail said:


> Here's my Liger, half loin half tiger....It's got special powers of mythical proportions. Can not be killed....PETA-nuts is his favorite food.



Come on Napoleon, let me have some tots.


----------



## Acts 10:13 (Aug 9, 2008)

How 'bout a picture of the deadliest shot on a Peta Member (Peeta Sooporder)?


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

scrapejuice said:


> watch your bobber there CBC, I think your getting a bite!:darkbeer:


Any body have hook remover? I still have not got the hook out yet.


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

Blood_Trail said:


> Here's my Liger, half loin half tiger....It's got special powers of mythical proportions. Can not be killed....PETA-nuts is his favorite food.


You are suppost to mark your shot with a RED X!!!!!! Sheesh, follow along....


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

scottnorthwest said:


> You are suppost to mark your shot with a RED X!!!!!! Sheesh, follow along....


I heared that liger can only be taken with a precisly place ear shot cutting the artery that feeds the KIll center of the brain. Not sure where it is so I can't show you, if I did then the liger would have to kill us both......:darkbeer:


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

this guy must have went to school in Arkansas while growing up, assuming it was pre-bill clinton days of being govoner in that state!! 

give me a lung shot any day. they cant go far if they cant breathe!!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Mr. Burns said:


> this guy must have went to school in Arkansas while growing up, assuming it was pre-bill clinton days of being govoner in that state!!
> 
> give me a lung shot any day. they cant go far if they cant breathe!!


Folks, were gett'n a nibble!


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

Everyone should see this. It's crackerjack material.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

*Tax day...*

...was good to read these posts again and regain some perspective.

Happy tax day!

:darkbeer:


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

*Finally!! Turrrrrr-keeee The CBC way!*



CrossBowClimax said:


>




Well he connected, just like in your precision drawing, even the correct leg at that! Broke the blade on the Guillotine ( Thanks "IKE" ) though.
Thank you CBC, without your expert drawing he might have shot too high, severing the head at the neck, which would have ended the hunt too soon.


----------



## Deuce Frehley (Nov 21, 2008)

Bowhunting is too complicated. Just get a set of brass knuckles and pop that buck right in the face.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

bowtech_john said:


> Well he connected, just like in your precision drawing, even the correct leg at that! Broke the blade on the Guillotine ( Thanks "IKE" ) though.
> Thank you CBC, without your expert drawing he might have shot too high, severing the head at the neck, which would have ended the hunt too soon.


To all those that think this forum is just arguing and bickering: "See there is a lot of useful information to be gained on AT!"


----------



## Duxnbux44 (Apr 13, 2009)

Heck, I am pretty sure you would have better luck aiming for the jugular. YOU GUYS KILL ME!!! THATS SOME FUNNY STUFF


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

Duxnbux44 said:


> ... YOU GUYS KILL ME!!! THATS SOME FUNNY STUFF


An AT arrow to the funny bone will do that to you...


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

probably wouldn't hurt to make this a STICKY mods before the 09 season. Really help the new hunters out there with arrow placement on their favorite game animals!:darkbeer:


----------



## StixNString (Oct 23, 2007)

daninmn said:


> the further i read into this post the harder i laugh. I got tears coming down my cheeks.





moparlvr4406 said:


> be careful who you tell that to
> they might shoot you in an artery !!!


haaaa haaaa haa ha hhhaaaaaaa


----------



## recurve hunter2 (Nov 26, 2008)

This thread is gold.


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

scrapejuice said:


> probably wouldn't hurt to make this a STICKY mods before the 09 season. Really help the new hunters out there with arrow placement on their favorite game animals!:darkbeer:


Or even their not so favorite!:BrownBear::elch::chicken01:olar%20bear::munky2::cow::spider::flypig::deadhorse:llama::alligator::bearpand:


----------



## BMoeller (Jan 17, 2007)

scmelik said:


> dude you are NOT suppose to drink the bong water.


No kiddingukey:


----------



## abps1 (Feb 11, 2006)

A classic AT thread. I hope to create one some day.


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

i wouldnt try to hit a deer there ive only hit a deer there when my release slipped off the loop and that was my first year of bow hunting, last year and im 14


----------



## weldorman (Jun 28, 2009)

THANKS AT and CBC


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

*The "Void"*

Bringing another thread into this... I wonder if there is a "void" between the lethal femoral shot and the spine where nothing happens, just like that mythical void between the spine and the lungs. Any thoughts? 

:flypig:


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey you guyyyyysss!


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

You are correct in saying that a femoral hit will bleed a deer more quickly then a lung shot but it's too risky of a shot plus the hind quarters could end up all bloodshot. Not worth the risk at any range.


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

SpeedPro said:


> You are correct in saying that a femoral hit will bleed a deer more quickly then a lung shot but it's too risky of a shot plus the hind quarters could end up all bloodshot. Not worth the risk at any range.


We got a newbie! lol


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

Man this is great. I got to give this thread a bump just so I can find it quicker. You guys are great!!!


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

CrossBowClimax said:


> We got a newbie! lol


Look who's talkin.


----------



## pwoller (Oct 5, 2007)

I had ta subscribe to dis thread. I will be printing out your detailed pictures for shot placement, to bea carried this season in my bag. 

CBC any chance you could do some drawerings on how to field dress a whit tailed dear?


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

status is approaching "classic"


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## martinbows777 (Feb 7, 2009)

BowKil said:


> Your mommy needs to take your crayons away and put you in bed..........


Thats funny!


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

There is an even deadlier shot. I use this one all the time. You use the blades of 4 machetes to make a broadhead. I got the idea from the Gobbler Guillotine. I've not actually done this is real life. But, I hacked my copy of a deer hunting video game and it works every time.


----------



## tenzoxt (Aug 21, 2006)

HOYTLVR said:


> I had a ricocheted arrow hit a doe in the femoral artery this past season and she died rather quickly. However, when the arrow hit her my heart sank and I thought I had wounded deer I would be tracking with a possibility of not finding her. I was quickly grabbing another arrow to get another shot off and a clean kill. She went about twenty yards and fell over with the femoral hit. Blood everywhere. This shot was the result of an arrow that hit a small branch I could not see. I would no way ever try this shot. I feel I was lucky that the shot was fatal and am happy she died quickly but I was not happy with the placement.


same thing happened to me a couple years back. I do have to agree its a very deadlly shot, but the % is just too low. Go for the vitals.


----------



## timmothy (Sep 10, 2005)

I've never opened this thread before. I was laughing so hard my wife came to see what was so funny. She said "I don't get it your retarted." I thought it was funny.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

timmothy said:


> I've never opened this thread before. I was laughing so hard my wife came to see what was so funny. She said "I don't get it your retarted." I thought it was funny.


I've got this thread bookmarked for those days when I need a laugh. But I bet we could get some pics of femoral shots this season...any takers?


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

Gary K said:


> I've got this thread bookmarked for those days when I need a laugh. But I bet we could get some pics of femoral shots this season...any takers?


I myself will not shoot until I have optimum femal artery positioning. I look forward to posting the results for you my friend!

Could someone please post us an Obama-sore-as femal artery shot. I'd imagine lits alot like getting bent over and.........J/K.....I'd imagine it's somewhere between your behind and your wallet....


----------



## slim07 (Jul 20, 2009)

i shot a buck in the hind leg and it drop dead 5 yards away. the story was that i drew and as i came to full lenght the d-loop broke sending the arrow to the bucks legs. that was the weirdest shot i ever made.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I just thought everyone would like to see a picture of the now imfamous CBC. Seems that not only does he not know where to put an arrow, but he's unclear as to which part you're supposed to eat.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

da white shoe said:


> I just thought everyone would like to see a picture of the now imfamous CBC. Seems that not only does he not know where to put an arrow, but he's unclear as to which part you're supposed to eat.


There ain't enough beer in the world to make me taste something like that. No wonder his art is so creative!

:darkbeer:


----------



## titu (Nov 27, 2007)

As long as you take that shot with a cannon.
BTW: dunno what you're smoking but I want some of that stuff.



CrossBowClimax said:


> Yes, you may not think this is "ethical" but it does kill deer quicker and with less pain than double lungs or a heart shot. Don't you agree? Lets hear your opinion. Great site guys!


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

HOYTLVR said:


> I had a ricocheted arrow hit a doe in the femoral artery this past season and she died rather quickly. However, when the arrow hit her my heart sank and I thought I had wounded deer I would be tracking with a possibility of not finding her. I was quickly grabbing another arrow to get another shot off and a clean kill. She went about twenty yards and fell over with the femoral hit. Blood everywhere. This shot was the result of an arrow that hit a small branch I could not see. I would no way ever try this shot. I feel I was lucky that the shot was fatal and am happy she died quickly but I was not happy with the placement.



Same thing happen to me a few years ago. I was just sick to my stomach sat for an hour then went to see if I could find my arrow. I knew I was about 300 yards from where she would of bed. I found her only 5 yards away right behind a briar patch I couldnt see through. Its very lethal but no way would I shoot for it on purpose


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

with whitetail season coming in soon this needs to be at the top _EVERY DAY_


----------



## VanillaKilla (Dec 22, 2005)

*Most people don't know*

But if you shoot a Komodo Dragon directly in the tip of the tail it is 100x more fatal then a heart shot. 










NOTICE THE FOB!!! RECOGNIZE YALL!


----------



## VanillaKilla (Dec 22, 2005)

And yes that is a Silverflame BH!


----------



## SplashOfPee (Aug 4, 2009)

The key to that is shot is to wait until that hawg monster buck is drinking at 86 yards away. You will hear him drinking and from that distance you should be able to see his femoral artery pulsating from the water drinking.

I would then proceed to aim for the pulsing artery and shoot -- 

but if you have that buck at close range say 5 yards I would give him another year to fill out. He could be good from far but far from good.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

Any devastating femoral shots yet this year? :darkbeer:


----------



## thwakk (Oct 28, 2003)

g20 said:


> cocaine is a terrible drug. :tongue:


charlie murphy!!!


----------



## JCbowhunter (Sep 1, 2006)

where do you shoot snakes at??? they dont have legs. . .:shade:


----------



## The_Barber (Feb 6, 2009)

*it should be a last resort*

I shot this doe in the "femoral artery region" when I was young and didn't really know any better. I think I was 15. It was my first year archery hunting. The folks I practiced with said that it was a fatal shot a few weeks prior to this hunt. 

Sorry the picture doesn't actually show the wound. I hit her with a 4 blade muzzy. As she was running the arrow was cutting her up. When I recovered the deer the broadhead was actually wrapped in fat and hanging out of the her. It was a nasty wound and there was blood everywhere. We tracked it in the dark without any problems.

I know better now, but it did work back in 1995. I wouldn't even bother with a shot like that now. I know that I got lucky. She only ran a total of 70 yards. 

Look at the bow, an old Browning.

By the way, I have to agree with most of these guys. No one on here is going to take you serious with a picture that a four year old would make with a crayon. No offense. Good luck this season.


----------



## J BEHITER (Oct 20, 2009)

jealous143 said:


> almost every arrow that hits an animal somewhere with some promise will eventually kill them... its up to you to be a good enough tracker to find it. I have hit animals in the heart, nuck, lungs, liver, Femoral artery (aka the luck of the ***** shot), and the kester hole. the head and through chest I have not tried and probably wont. I have been told and have seen first hand that a front chest cavity will cause tremendous damage if it sinks in. It will ususally make quick work of an animal too. The problem is that without an exit hole, blood tracking hard and you usually need to follow tracks and instincts. I dont recomend anything but the lungs or the heart. The others are just low percentage shots. Furthermore, animals will just run for longer and make it harder to recover them. I keep the liver and neck for those OOPS shots that work out and I will be for first to tell you that I have a great deal of arrow luck.


Sounds like you need some serious pratice if you have hit deer in all those places.:crutch:


----------



## J BEHITER (Oct 20, 2009)

I am taking a trip to AUS. and need to know where to place a deadly shot on a platapuss.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

J BEHITER said:


> I am taking a trip to AUS. and need to know where to place a deadly shot on a platapuss.


Might have to pm CBC to bring back his artistry... not sure if us mere mortals can pull that one off. :shade:

CBC, where are you? (sorry, kids hit replay on Scooby Doo one too many times).


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

Gary K said:


> Might have to pm CBC to bring back his artistry... not sure if us mere mortals can pull that one off. :shade:
> 
> CBC, where are you? (sorry, kids hit replay on Scooby Doo one too many times).




I'm right here!!! Check my new thread! It's a contest celebrating my return!


----------



## CRAZYRICK1 (Dec 26, 2009)

ther should be an I.Q. test before your allowed to write some of this crap for the whole world to see


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

sorry crazyrick, your no fun and you don't win the contest! 


Make your recommendations for animals and I'll draw them up! Best ones get their pictures drawn and can use it for their avatar!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

CRAZYRICK1 said:


> ther should be an I.Q. test before your allowed to write some of this crap for the whole world to see


X2!

This is really one of the stupidest questions I have ever heard in my life!
Why in the world would you even think about shooting a deer ANYWHERE other than the heart or lungs? You are 100 time more likely to hit a deer in the heart than in the femoral artery. And plus, if you hit it in the femoral, you have guts going all over the place that will spoil the meat. The deer also goes through just about as much pain anyway. It is completely irresponsible for a hunter to take ANY shot on an animal that is in any way "marginal" such as a femoral shot. Heart and lungs is the only way to go. If you can't understand this, YOU SHOULD NOT BE HUNTING! 

:bs: - pretty much summs it up!


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

Hoosier bowman said:


> X2!
> 
> This is really one of the stupidest questions I have ever heard in my life!
> Why in the world would you even think about shooting a deer ANYWHERE other than the heart or lungs? You are 100 time more likely to hit a deer in the heart than in the femoral artery. And plus, if you hit it in the femoral, you have guts going all over the place that will spoil the meat. The deer also goes through just about as much pain anyway. It is completely irresponsible for a hunter to take ANY shot on an animal that is in any way "marginal" such as a femoral shot. Heart and lungs is the only way to go. If you can't understand this, YOU SHOULD NOT BE HUNTING!
> ...




Thank you for your obvious reply, you haven't read through this thread fully.


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

hoody123 said:


> Without doubt the funniest thread I have read on ANY board on the internet... I had to put my laptop down and walk away for fear of asphyxiation by laughter. Thanks!
> 
> But, my laughter woke up my daughter  (Still well worth it!)




Just one of many responses like this!


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

no body wants pictures???


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*+ 1*



BowKil said:


> Your mommy needs to take your crayons away and put you in bed..........


I agree.


----------



## NJ Deer (Oct 10, 2009)

CrossbowClimax....i think you should show nyturkeyduster where to aim on a nice 100lb doe from 15 yards away....he seems to have quite the issue putting a shot in the plate sized vital zone...could be his sweet truth1 though


----------



## Virginian (Oct 8, 2009)

CrossBowClimax said:


> no body wants pictures???


How about a coyote!? :darkbeer:


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

Virginian said:


> How about a coyote!? :darkbeer:


Thank you for playing but I am thinking more exotic type animals to win this contest


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

NJ Deer said:


> CrossbowClimax....i think you should show nyturkeyduster where to aim on a nice 100lb doe from 15 yards away....he seems to have quite the issue putting a shot in the plate sized vital zone...could be his sweet truth1 though




I don't know, I hear that truth bow is one heck of a shaft slinger.


----------



## dartonJT (Oct 8, 2009)

think with your dipstick jimmy


----------



## Virginian (Oct 8, 2009)

CrossBowClimax said:


> Thank you for playing but I am thinking more exotic type animals to win this contest


Kangaroo? Nothing like a marsupial, you get to bag a bag!


----------



## moondoondude (Dec 17, 2009)

Exotic animals? Well, technically you are an animal, a mammal, and a human. You have some exotic ideas with this femoral artery thing. Draw us a picture of yourself, please. Entertain.


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Want something to draw? How about a door...... then you can shut it on your way out!!!!!


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

prairieboy said:


> Want something to draw? How about a door...... then you can shut it on your way out!!!!!




ooooohhh snap!!! Your a real wipper snapper aren't you? That line was as cool as make like a tree and leave!


----------



## greatwhite (Oct 19, 2004)

How about making like a deer and "GET THE BUCK OUT OF HERE"


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

My goodness, where's the love, people??? :darkbeer:


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

what is it about this thread that get people so ANGRY!!???

I'm thinking maybe a South American poison dart frog, or here is a challenging one

...........how bout a centipede?? I would think most on here wouldn't know exactly where to shoot one of those. Me included.


----------



## specktrout202 (Dec 20, 2009)

Virginian said:


> Kangaroo? Nothing like a marsupial, you get to bag a bag!


Speaking of marsupials. I have a Koala for sale. How about a Koala shot placement card. Hey maybe you could make a set of kill cards. You know sorta like a stack of 3D cards.


----------



## nagant (Feb 17, 2009)

The vascular junction between the heart and the lungs is the best shot in my opinion. This is a high percentage shot in that a slight deviation up, down or side to side results in heart or lung damage and a quick bleed. Even greater deviations may still result in either double lung or maybe a carotid artery hit. Go for the vascular junction.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

specktrout202 said:


> Speaking of marsupials. I have a Koala for sale. How about a Koala shot placement card. Hey maybe you could make a set of kill cards. You know sorta like a stack of 3D cards.


I think we have a winner!!!


SCFox


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

CrossBowClimax said:


>


This picture appears to be pornographic.


----------



## specktrout202 (Dec 20, 2009)

e-manhunt said:


> This picture appears to be pornographic.


I am still trying to figure out what it is. I mean I am on a lot of meds right now. But surely to God my TBI and PTSD dont have me that screwed up or do they?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

BTBH said:


> Correction: cocaine is HELLUVA drug :darkbeer:


Cold Blooded.....


----------



## wildernessflyer (Mar 21, 2004)

OMG!!! a year later and still laughing!!....to the point of tears--again! Too, too funny. An AT classic.

But before all you irreverant souls continue to pick at your 'butt.....shot,' check Chuck Adam's latest column where he ALMOST advocates it....yowza! Even said Fred Bear thought it was a killer, and Chuck admits to having taken many critters with butt shots, mostly inadvertanly. If he'd have read this thread top to bottom, he might have re-thought his column! Maybe written about the deadly crankle shot....


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

Yo CBC!.....I'm heading to Philabelphia to hunt down the elusive Snuffaluffigus. Those babys are tough to take down......I could really use some direction on the deadliest shot placement......I don't know where else to go buddy, help me out!....:wink:......:darkbeer:


----------



## pabowhunter03 (Jan 11, 2009)

bigrackhack said:


> i think this falls under "do unto others"



lmao:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Plyr58 (May 14, 2009)

How bout a jack-a-lope?


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

I shoot them in the pecker, they will die of a broken heart:wink:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Can't believe this has thread made it this far, lol.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

Christopher67 said:


> Can't believe this has thread made it this far, lol.


It's a gift that just keeps on giving.


----------



## ford832 (Dec 18, 2008)

Pearson_Bows said:


> I think thats a Ant Eater. Perfect brodside double lunger. :elch:


Actually,it looks to me like some sort of sexual diagram.
Personally,I like them all.Go copy them on a cave wall somewhere and archeologists will have a helluva time in a thousand years or so.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

ford832 said:


> Actually,it looks to me like some sort of sexual diagram.
> Personally,I like them all.*Go copy them on a cave wall somewhere and archeologists will have a helluva time in a thousand years or so*.


The archeologists would mistakenly date the drawings to the "pre-ethics police" era.:zip:


----------



## HuntWhenever (Jan 4, 2010)

e-manhunt said:


> This picture appears to be pornographic.


:rockhard:"bouw-chicka-wow-wow":rockhard:
:firefoxlove::moviecorn:


----------



## iloveben1013 (Mar 15, 2010)

chinese chicken?


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh i totally agree ...looks good to me ....you bet...right on bro.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

CBC, you still out there? How about a giraffe? 
TheSource recently mentioned a desire to shoot one. I'm sure your artistic skill would help him nail the big one.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Good grief


----------



## maxxis man (Apr 3, 2010)

Why the hell are you shooting my work boot in the toes? I just bought them.


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

i shot my first deer with a bow last year and my bow caught the edge of my treestand and it hit in the artery and she was dead no exageratio 15 steps when she cleared a tree I could literally see the blood gushing out


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Gotta get this back up top for some fishing. 

Best thread on AT hands down. 

I tried this shot this year but aimed low thinking she would jump the shot...nicked her in the knee. Damn..


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

I kinda look at the deadliest shot..... as the one you recover your deer from. Now thats deadly ! Right ?




Crazy Wolf.


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

crazy wolf said:


> I kinda look at the deadliest shot..... as the one you recover your deer from. Now thats deadly ! Right ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty deadly to me....

But just see how dead the deer is when you take "The Deadliest Shot"!


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

ChaseK said:


> That's pretty deadly to me....
> 
> But just see how dead the deer is when you take "The Deadliest Shot"!





Anyone can make the deadliest shot , but I know from experience it dont mean nothing if the Grizz, Wolves, Coyotes and the Cougars and even the other hunter gets to it before you do. No such thing as a forsure thing ! What else yah got ?



Crazy Wolf.


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't think those mushrooms you picked were the right ones............


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

I like to shoot em in da face from 110 yards away while they are gettin a drink.:wink:


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

crazy wolf said:


> Anyone can make the deadliest shot , but I know from experience it dont mean nothing if the Grizz, Wolves, Coyotes and the Cougars and even the other hunter gets to it before you do. No such thing as a forsure thing ! What else yah got ?
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Wolf.


And them durn skwerls...hate those evil critters. 

Lol


----------



## Countryboy95 (Jul 4, 2009)

CrossBowClimax said:


> Here is your skwerl!!!


Are those squirrel tits?


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

ChaseK said:


> And them durn skwerls...hate those evil critters.
> 
> Lol



You do mean Squirrels dont you ? Just incase CornFed is lookin in .... might want to cover yourself a bit yah know ! Hey how was the Acurn's this year, down nare ? Just Askin !




Crazy Wolf


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

crazy wolf said:


> You do mean Squirrels dont you ? Just incase CornFed is lookin in .... might want to cover yourself a bit yah know ! Hey how was the Acurn's this year, down nare ? Just Askin !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't read the whole thread did you...


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

About 30 years ago a friend of mine made a shot in low light at what he thought was "right behind the front leg" ... He centered the left hind leg and that doe didn't go 30 yards before expiring. I'd never recommend trying that shot but if accidents will happen, you better hope you hit the femoral artery.

However, I doubt it hurts the animal less than a double lung or heart shot.


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

ChaseK said:


> You didn't read the whole thread did you...




Sorry brother ... these Blue Moons are gettin too me. Maybe I will try a Pale Moon .....:darkbeer: Ah thats better ... Yes I went back and read it agin, but i still dont get it.  :wink:



Crazy Wolf


----------



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)

CrossBowClimax said:


>


hahah man!:lol3:


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

crazy wolf said:


> Sorry brother ... these Blue Moons are gettin too me. Maybe I will try a Pale Moon .....:darkbeer: Ah thats better ... Yes I went back and read it agin, but i still dont get it.  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Wolf


Haha jus adding to the crazy mess of this thread is all. 

Drink ya another one for me and Happy New Year!

Did y'all know it sensors ret*rd? That's odd


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> I like to shoot em in da face from 110 yards away while they are gettin a drink.:wink:


But the trick is to wait till you can hear them drinking that water! your hear them drink and it is a sure thing.. 

Guys this thread kind of went with another thread to get it you really needed to read both and then wait for the sound of the drinking. Randy


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

This is one of the worst AT threads I have ever read. Intentionally pass the "boiler room" to shoot a deer in the rump or the head???? Do they use the term "troll" on AT???


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

I read somewhere that Fred Bear loved to shoot there or close, hit the femoral artery, plenty of blood to trail and kills em quick. Take out any major artery there are several and the deer isn't going to live long, unless they have a tourniquet close LOL


----------



## dwb346 (Nov 23, 2010)

So...I made a poor shot on a very nice buck this year. Got down after 45 minutes to find something other than blood on my arrow...yeah! Well, of course I decided to back off for a few hours as not to lose this big boy. When I went back to start the long track he was laying within 50 yards of the impact. Yup, a shot that went astray and cut the femoral artery. I would never purposely shoot for the artery, but I can tell you its a quick dispatch. And yeah I take a lot of crap about that shot. :noidea:


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Alaska at heart said:


> This is one of the worst AT threads I have ever read. Intentionally pass the "boiler room" to shoot a deer in the rump or the head???? Do they use the term "troll" on AT???


Hook

Line

Sinker!


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

ravensgait said:


> But the trick is to wait till you can hear them drinking that water! your hear them drink and it is a sure thing..
> 
> Guys this thread kind of went with another thread to get it you really needed to read both and then wait for the sound of the drinking. Randy


Yea I was thinking of a few threads actually.The 86 yard drinkin' deer, the 110 yard youtube doe and a couple different head shot threads that went in the trash lol.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I have seen a lot of people shoot deer in this spot and get the deer. I would never aim at this spot even if it was the only shot I had. I think the way the question was asked is the problem. To pass a lung/heart shot for an a** shot isnt a horrible idea. If your wondering if an artery shot in the ham will kill a deer then yes it will or I should say it can..


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

The shot the poster is referring to, is where the aorta meets the femoral artery and it also is in the vicinity of the Kidneys.I have accidently hit here also, arrow deflected off a twig and the deer bled profusely and died within 25 yds,it is an extremely fast death and a shot I wouldn't be afraid to take at 20 yds or less if it was the only shot i had.This would have to be at a relaxed animal.I think you would have about a 3" target area above the intestines and below the spine.You would have to know exactly where to aim to ethically take this shot though.If you check the deer anatomy charts you will see what I am referring too.Nothing beats a boiler room shot if possible though,JMO/buckslayr


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

X-RINGER said:


> by the way do you hunt with a crossbow?...


nice....
read the top line of my signature


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

Got one this year with the deadliest shot


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

Hahahahaha HE"S BAAAAAAAAAAAYAAAAAAAAACKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

PassYoungBucks said:


> Hahahahaha HE"S BAAAAAAAAAAAYAAAAAAAAACKKKKKKKKKKKK


You know it buddy!!!!!!!!


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

I have taken a texas heart shot on a deer with a .300 wsm before with great success, but I would never contemplate taking one with a bow....


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

91bravo said:


> I have taken a texas heart shot on a deer with a .300 wsm before with great success, but I would never contemplate taking one with a bow....


Not that good with a bow??


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

CrossBowClimax said:


> Not that good with a bow??


there's about 3000lbs difference in kinetic energy between a 380 grain arrow moving at 320fps and 165 grain bullet moving at 3300fps.


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

91bravo said:


> there's about 3000lbs difference in kinetic energy between a 380 grain arrow moving at 320fps and 165 grain bullet moving at 3300fps.


Here we go. My weapon.


----------



## smokinbobf4 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ive heard it does kill them, but this last season me and a friend were hunting about 200 yards apart and a deer walks up with an arrow back there. It had squirted blood every where, I dont know how it had any left. Anyways that deer would not go down, and I felt horrible for it, and it finally gave me a shot after about 30 minutes and i shoot it through the lungs and took it out. My buddy thought it would be dead but it wasnt till I shot it. Not a good place to shoot, go for the kill zone.


----------



## salthunter (Jun 6, 2009)

jms375 said:


> Femoral artery shot will work, but its a low percentage shot. Alot smaller target than the lungs, heart. If you are shooting for an artery you might as well shoot for the aorta where it comes out of the heart, atleast if you miss by a little there you hit the heart or lungs. Plus you really have to have a very good understanding of a deers anatomy to even aim at the femoral artery, poor choice in my opinion.


plus1


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

CrossBowClimax said:


> seafoam green.


You ain't sposed to drink the Seafoam,It goes in your truck


----------



## AJVarchery (Feb 24, 2010)

CrossBowClimax said:


>


WT%...is that supposed to be an elephant???


----------



## lizardxt (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

lizardxt said:


> View attachment 1040239



Nice shot!


----------



## lizardxt (Dec 6, 2010)

Why Thank You.... I couldn't get him in any closer that 35 y but he went down in less than 100


----------



## bdoman2 (May 9, 2010)

really SCUBA STEVE really


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

Christopher67 said:


> Nice shot!


Fail.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

lets pray theres no more art work involved with this post.

LMAO..


Tony


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

lizardxt said:


> View attachment 1040239


Fail.


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

smokinbobf4 said:


> Ive heard it does kill them, but this last season me and a friend were hunting about 200 yards apart and a deer walks up with an arrow back there. It had squirted blood every where, I dont know how it had any left. Anyways that deer would not go down, and I felt horrible for it, and it finally gave me a shot after about 30 minutes and i shoot it through the lungs and took it out. My buddy thought it would be dead but it wasnt till I shot it. Not a good place to shoot, go for the kill zone.


Thanks for essay. As you cannot clearly see this is a comedy thread of art.


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

bdoman2 said:


> really SCUBA STEVE really


Haha finally a funny post.


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

My cool dead beaver.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

CrossBowClimax said:


>


LOL!....I guess I gotta read this whole thread now.
What the heck is this?....I just have to know!.

:lol3:


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

tiny52 said:


> LOL!....I guess I gotta read this whole thread now.
> What the heck is this?....I just have to know!.
> 
> :lol3:


Its the rear end of a deer. The tail and the legs. Its shooting its femoral artery.


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

My owl. Notice the placement. Direct kill shot.


----------



## Jumpboots101 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sweet owl.


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

Jumpboots101 said:


> Sweet owl.


Thanks!!


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm thinking about going cheetah hunting very soon. I was wondering what the best shot placement would be, since they're such lean animals.


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

bigrackHack said:


> I'm thinking about going cheetah hunting very soon. I was wondering what the best shot placement would be, since they're such lean animals.


You are in the right thread my man


----------



## Schroeder 188 (May 11, 2007)

It's the Hoo Hoo dilly shot, When Get the Hoo Hoo Dilly shot I go right down. I do get back up but it will put you stright to the floor.


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

Schroeder 188 said:


> It's the Hoo Hoo dilly shot, When Get the Hoo Hoo Dilly shot I go right down. I do get back up but it will put you stright to the floor.


Nottttt quite my friend


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

um yea uh 












forget it


----------



## Toonces (Dec 16, 2008)

CrossBowClimax said:


> Thanks!!



Does that owl have hair?


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

Magical giraff


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

Toonces said:


> Does that owl have hair?


Why yea it does! You like?


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

AJVarchery said:


> WT%...is that supposed to be an elephant???


It's Eeyore.


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

So seductive


----------



## BowtechJim (Feb 24, 2007)

CrossBowClimax said:


> So seductive


Can you draw me a Penguin?


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

BowtechJim said:


> Can you draw me a Penguin?


Yep


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

BowtechJim said:


> Can you draw me a Penguin?


Here


----------



## ryan-b (Dec 10, 2009)

This past season I drew on a doe on christmas day and hit her there. Right in front of the hip. It was about 14 degrees and I was wearing a thicker glove which I never do on my release had. I pulled the shot wwwwaaaaaayyyyy back and upon release I sure you could her me say"F^$K!!" anyway I then stood there in disbeleif as she walk 10ft and laid down and died in seconds!! Worst shot I have ever made and am not proud of it. However it was very effective. cut the artery on both sides


----------



## Toonces (Dec 16, 2008)

Never realized how much owls and penguins look alike.

Is the giraff magical because it doesn't need the "e"?


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

This thread brings back very funny memories. I cried I was laughing so hard, funny stuff.


----------



## CrossBowClimax (Feb 9, 2009)

Who wants my animal?


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

CrossBowClimax said:


> Who wants my animal?


where would one aim on a manatee?


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

CrossBowClimax said:


> Who wants my animal?


I had one of your drawings as my avatar for a short while when this thread first came out.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

CrossBowClimax said:


> My cool dead beaver.


That beaver looks like is has skwerel breasts.


SCFox


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

CrossBowClimax said:


> Who wants my animal?


I do...you animal!....


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

hunting170 said:


> I`ve read some ridiculous crap on this site before, but this may beat them all. You`re saying that you would forego a target the size of a hubcap, in favor of one the size of a pencil? I`ll bet you couldn`t walk up to a dead deer, and stab it in the femoral with a knife.


What he said. If you are honestly asking this question, it is time for you to take a bowhunter education course. As mentioned, the size of inflated lungs is like your two clenched fists side by side and the femoral artery is the thickness of a wooden pencil. Why would you purposely pass a time proven shot location for a pure luck shot??? There a lots of places on a deer that will eventually kill a deer (guts comes immediately to mind), but the time of demise and chances of recovery are much lower than deflating both lungs.


----------



## elkhunter130 (Nov 26, 2005)

scmelik said:


> dude you are NOT suppose to drink the bong water.


:darkbeer:


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Alaska at heart said:


> What he said. If you are honestly asking this question, it is time for you to take a bowhunter education course. As mentioned, the size of inflated lungs is like your two clenched fists side by side and the femoral artery is the thickness of a wooden pencil. Why would you purposely pass a time proven shot location for a pure luck shot??? There a lots of places on a deer that will eventually kill a deer (guts comes immediately to mind), but the time of demise and chances of recovery are much lower than deflating both lungs.


Me thinks someone has completely missed the point of this thread. I cry everytime someone brings this thread back to life. Good humor!!

SCFox


----------



## TriState (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Bump for a good laugh, how many hits on the hook this time?


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

huntin_addict said:


> Bump for a good laugh, how many hits on the hook this time?


Are ya bored?


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

JWaltrip said:


> Are ya bored?


Do ya think??


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

TTT for a new season reminder of what hunting is about :wink:


----------



## sashimigrade (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for bumping this, This is my first time seeing it. I wish people would post more crude animal drawings. So funny.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

sashimigrade said:


> Thanks for bumping this, This is my first time seeing it. I wish people would post more crude animal drawings. So funny.


My Pleasure...it's a must read !!


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

heres an oldie but goody


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

I actually think the more humane way to end the life of a deer is to use a flu flu arrow between the eyes and the while the deer is unconscious you administer a lethal injection. 

thenson


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I say shoot it behind the ear with a .22 mag out of the truck window... 

Oh I forgot...:second:


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

sinko said:


> I say shoot it behind the ear with a .22 mag out of the truck window...
> 
> Oh I forgot...:second:


That is an absolutely ridiculous and irresponsible post. Now if you will be doing this with a spotlight, then its ok....please proceed!


----------



## Kinetic Fear (Aug 28, 2014)

This thread is a riot


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

13bonatter69 said:


> That is an absolutely ridiculous and irresponsible post. Now if you will be doing this with a spotlight, then its ok....please proceed!


Is there another way?


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Lmao...right on


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

h a


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Epic thread. Great bump.


----------



## Hubba (Apr 15, 2005)

Bump for a good read!


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT, since nobody caught my reference in the "shooting a deer in the ass" thread.


----------



## OK Cowboy (Jul 16, 2015)

What about going for the artery in the white tail as it is standing up either while the deer is flagging or running off? It is either a hit or miss shot, and with a sharp broadhead the deer will never stop bleeding. It should be about as painless to the deer as a horse fly biting it. You can trail it following what is left of the white flag as it runs through brush and fields. With this shot, it is best to run after the deer with an arrow knocked and ready for follow up shots.

(How much more rediculous can we get? I think I have seen city hunters trying the above method.)


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Has the most deadly shot changed since 2009?


----------

